# Are these back windows meant to stay open?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It just hit me that my back two doors that go above the ramp don't have the normal clip where they can just clip to the side of the trailer. They have a different type of thing that holds the doors open but I'm wondering if they're safe enough to leave open when driving? I doubt it and hopefully we can rig something that will allow me to keep the doors open while driving. I attached a few pix of how they attach now. 










Ignore the bent handle-








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

No do not travel like that, the wind will rip them off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Would there be any way I could make latches so I can drive with them open?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I take it they are solid without a window?


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

The bottom hinge looks like you could just lift the door up and off. Is the upper hinge the same?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

There's only that one place where I can hook the door to stay open. Although, the back two doors just lift up and off the hinges. I'm assuming so they can just come off. They don't have windows on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> There's only that one place where I can hook the door to stay open. Although, the back two doors just lift up and off the hinges. I'm assuming so they can just come off. They don't have windows on them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Problem solved? :lol:


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess so! I'd rather them just be able to clip to the side of the trailer but I guess I figured out my problem myself! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Boots, the upper part of the doors are to keep the horse from worrying about movement back there. If you don't have windows on the sides that open then have a roof vent installed so that air can enter from the front and exit near the rear. This air movement helps prevent them from overheating.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

What upper part are you talking Bout saddlebag?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe they are meant to take off the hinges. They are probably heavy suckers too, 2 man job.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was of the impression your door were like dutch doors. Most two horse are like that and the upper portion is removeable.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes they are Dutch doors. I just realized that they come off the hinges and man are they heavy. My 97' Valley 2h just had clips on the sides and the Dutch doors clipped to the side of the trailer but these ones just lift up and come off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

